# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  ولادة طبـــيــعــية وولادة قيصرية 100 % (( صور ))

## saladino

*بداية حلق الوبر وتطهير المنطقة المزعم فتحها في بطن الناقة 

*



*البداية بشق البطن بعد التخدير 

***



*التوسيع لسحب الرحم وشقه 

***



*أخراج كيس الرحم الداخلي ثم شقه 

***



*سحب الجنين من البطن 

***



*خياطة الرحم بعد أستخراج الجنين منه 

***



*خياطة البطن بعد الانتهاء من العملية القيصرية 

***


*والحمد لله تمت العملية بنجاح* 

*شي طيب نرفق بالحيوانات ونحاول نخفف من آلامها*

*ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء*

* منقول*

----------


## حسام عمر

مشكور اخى محمد

----------


## osha

أنا قطتي ولدت قيصري بس القطاقيط ماتوا من البنج!!يا ترى  الجمل النونو عاش والا مات??
شكرا صلادينو

----------


## saladino

*شكرا حسام على المرور
مشكورة ام محمد على المرور .. خلى بالك من البنج تانى مرة والدكاترة*

----------


## aynad

*سبحان الله 
الف شكر يا صلادينوا*

----------


## saladino

شوفوا المساعدة الانسانية كيف

----------


## ALHOOL

ســـــبـــــــــحـــــــــان اللَّه

شكراً saladino على الموضوع .

----------


## saladino

*! InCrEdibLe !
شكرا على المرور*

----------


## MaTR|X

سبحان الله
شكرا يا صلادينو على الصور

----------


## saladino

*شكرا على التعليق مااااتركس
سبحان الله*

----------


## أم أحمد

سبحان الله 

فعلا انها ايه من ايات اله كيف ان الحيوان يستطيع ان يلد لوحده

سبحان الله

بارك الله فيك يا صلادينو

----------


## aynad

*صلادينوا انت دايما بتحرجني في اي موضوع بحطه
اسمحلي بأة احرجك و اقولك شوفتها من زماااااااااااااااان هههههههههههههه*

----------


## wa2004

> 


                                                                      سبحان الله العظيم 
                                                                      ولله فى خلقه شئون

----------


## fencer

حلوة جدا يا صلادينو , لا بجد حلوة و جديدة

----------


## saladino

شكراعلى التعليق والمرور
ولايهمك يا ابناد احرجى براحتك

شكرا للجميع على التعليق

----------


## أشجان الليل

سبحان الله..
جميله بجد..
أنا عندى فيديو.. بس مش كامله!! بس لحد ما البيبي بينزل!
جزاك الله خير

----------


## saladino

شكرا اشجان على المرور
برضو عندى المقطع انا كنت نشرته هنا

----------


## snake

سبحان الله جمل يولد جمل ياحول الله يارب 
 ::

----------


## saladino

snake
شكرا على التواصل والمرو

----------


## saladino

_عفو ايناد على المررو والتواصل_[b]

----------


## بهجه

مرسي يا صلادينو على العمليه

اخذت فكره كويسه ::

----------


## saladino

*ومالك متغاظة لية كان نفسك تحضرى العملية ؟؟
هههههههههه
شكرا*

----------


## saladino

للرفع

----------


## الطير الغريب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 شكرا على الصور الجميلة

لو ان بعضها قاسى

لكن شكرا على المجهود

----------


## بنت شهريار

سبحان الله رب العالمين
الف شكر لك صلادينو
تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## saladino

*الطير الغريب
بنت شهريار

شكرا على التعليق والتواصل الطيب*

----------

